
Apple accuses Qualcomm of patent infringement in countersuit - andreasley
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-qualcomm/apple-accuses-qualcomm-of-patent-infringement-in-countersuit-idUSKBN1DT1UU
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Apple countersues Qualcomm, alleging that Snapdragon chips,
which power a variety of Android devices, infringe on Apple 's patents_

